# Permanent Flare?



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I cant get rid of this one. My hubby was away three weeks in June when his Mom had a cancerous kidney removed. When he got home, I was not feeling well. The exact same thing happened last year when he was gone for his Father's cancer treatments.Well, yesterday we found out his Mom's cancer is back, and he flew out again this morning. This leaves me with a big house, five animal critter children and two businesses to run. I am depressed, tired and hurting.Sorry to vent but it's just like here we go again......


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sometimes we just *have* to vent. No doubt about it.I was trying to think of some suggestion that would be helpful to you...Is there anyway you could hire someone to run the 2 businesses while your hubby is gone? Or is there anyone that already works in the business that could take over running it temporarily?The only other thing I can think of is maybe hiring someone to help you around the house. Maybe someone to clean for you? Or maybe a pet care service?I know those are lousy suggestions, most of us don't have money just lying around to give to someone







but it was all I could come up with.Otherwise, just know that I understand where you're coming from, and I sure am sorry. It sounds like you haven't had any time to come out of your flare! I do worry that you might continue to feel worse and worse...So if there is something you can do to help yourself, I hope you can do it!


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks, what I did do is keep my business schedule light, so I dont have to deal with my employee too much. He can be undependable and difficult. I also told my hubby he simply has to get his folks to make some other arrangements. If they both have cancer, they need help and they cant expect him to fly out every other month. My doctor changed my blood pressure meds all around so am dealing with feeling crummy from that too, which isnt helping me much. At least one arthritis strength Tylenol is working for now.


----------

